# What city would you MOST like to live in?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 4, 2005)

What city would you most like to live in?


----------



## wasabi (Jul 4, 2005)

I live in the city I most want to live in, Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 4, 2005)

But what if Honolulu sunk? Where would you want to live?


----------



## wasabi (Jul 4, 2005)

Maui ofcourse.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 4, 2005)

GAR!!!!! You got me Wasabi!


----------



## tweedee (Jul 4, 2005)

I grew up in Los Angeles County and I love the mountains and the ocean but then I like Arizona too. It's beautiful.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 5, 2005)

Honolulu, HI. I'll get back there someday.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2005)

None of the above.  There are actually lots of beautiful places where I would love to live, but I would love to be closer to my family, so it would be somewhere in Southern California, but not in Los Angeles.  In one of the outtermost parts of the county maybe, but not in the city. There are so many great places in this country that it would really be hard to choose. Plus Canada has some really nice places to live and lots of other places in the world!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

LA County, yes, LA city, no! 
Gee, Barbara....you could come live in my neighborhood! 

I'd love to visit all those other places, but I'll choose the windy city. My polish relatives there would probably make me gain about a hundred pounds with their pierogies, tho'!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 5, 2005)

There is nowhere better to live than my home town of Edinburgh. Sea nearby, surrounded by hills and rivers, wonderful architecture, great castles (we've got more than just the one!), wonderful history, great shops, terrific cultural events like the Festival and Fringe, largest new year's party in the world, wonderful restaurants. I could go on......

Pity about the weather


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2005)

I have always wanted to visit Scotland, Ishbel.  You are making me want to go now!  I wish I could afford it!  Someday I will get there.

 Barbara


----------



## corazon (Jul 5, 2005)

I think I'd like to live somewhere in New Zealand.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 5, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I have always wanted to visit Scotland, Ishbel. You are making me want to go now! I wish I could afford it! Someday I will get there.
> 
> Barbara


 
I hope you make it!   It truly is a wonderful place.  I've lived all over the world, and believe, like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz, ' There's  no place like home'.

There is something about the countryside of Scotland that makes people return again and again.  And, judging by the numbers of Americans, Canadians, Aussies and Kiwis I speak to - they all believe that their long gone ancestors who 'might' have been Scots - gives them an affinity with our country and culture!    Personally, I blame Braveheart


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2005)

LOL  My ancestors were from Sweden and Germany, but I love Braveheart!  However, I have wanted to visit Scotland since I was a girl.  Mostly because of the country itself, but I have to admit that I adore accents, and I think Scottish accents are one of the greatest!

 Barbara


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 5, 2005)

Butttt....WE don't have an accent - it's foreigners that have accents!  

I often muse about WHY the Scottish accent is so liked around the world.... particularly as so many tourists seem to have to say 'pardon me?'  more than once when they ask a native for directions!!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 5, 2005)

I vote Sydney because it is beautiful but i am biased. Darwin was great to live in if you can handle nearly 100% humidity in the wet season.
I would love to visit Scotland and Ireland cause there's so much history and its so green.


----------



## SousWee (Jul 5, 2005)

Anywhere in W. Va


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 5, 2005)

I love Sydney, too - but that HUMIDITY.......   too much sun for a pale skinned red-head


----------



## middie (Jul 5, 2005)

from the list i'd say ontario. but i'd rather live elswhere.
maybe somplace like arizona... but withouth the snakes
and scorpions *shudder*.
as far as visiting... to many to name lol

sous w.va. IS a beautiful state but i couldn't live there.
i don't like being "in the boonies" much more than a week lol


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Butttt....WE don't have an accent - it's foreigners that have accents!
> 
> I often muse about WHY the Scottish accent is so liked around the world.... particularly as so many tourists seem to have to say 'pardon me?' more than once when they ask a native for directions!!!!


 
It's because it's so pretty to listen to, silly! I love the Aussie and British accents as well. I have a tendency to have a bit of a texan drawl when I really get talking, which is odd for So. Cal., but I attribute that to my Grandpa, who I grew up around, who was from there.


----------



## middie (Jul 5, 2005)

then don't go to w. va. jkath. if you're anything like me you go down for 3 days and talk like them for 2 weeks


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

you have an accent, middie


----------



## middie (Jul 5, 2005)

no i don't jkath. i talk like a northern ohioan lol


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaah. now I know.
I have a friend (my age) who moved here at 18 from England - I could listen to her accent all day long. However, when she goes home to her mum's they all call her a yank.

Okay, back to topic - (sorry Sushi!)
I grew up at the beach, so if I had to move, I'd choose somewhere near a lake.


----------



## Claire (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh, dear; so many cities, so little time.  I actually DID live in Paris once-upon-a-time .... but I was only a few years old.  I once priced a flat in Ljubljana, but couldn't get hubby to go for it.  I love living in apartments in big OLD buildings in big cities, preferably European, but cannot convince my husband to do it.  He says once the dogs die, maybe.  I know the dogs are an excuse, because dogs hang out under cafe tables in most European cities.  I love most old cities, and like the neighborhood experience you get from living downtown in them.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 5, 2005)

In my fantasy world... I'd love to spend 6 months in all of the above mentioned cities.  
Just to see which is the most comfortable for Paul and I.   And then make my choice.

But, since we still haven't won the Washington State lottery.... I'd have to pick  either  Issaquah ( home sweet home) or Portland Oregon Or Carson City NV.  All great places.  In Europe... Amsterdam is pretty cool, I loved Paris but, don't think I could live there, The Greek island of Naxos is GREAT.  I could spend a year or two living there.


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

What???   No "Las Vegas" on the list.  

What kind of poll IS this?!?
"Home Sweet Home"


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I vote Sydney because it is beautiful but i am biased. Darwin was great to live in if you can handle nearly 100% humidity in the wet season.


 
I prefer the Central Coast or Newcastle, myself.  Close enough to enjoy Sydney but far enough away to be a little less crowded.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2005)

Being from Massachusetts, I am accused of being parochial.  I guess I have to go with the stereotype and say I am happy with Boston.  

If I had to choose a second city, it would be San Francisco.  (Probably because it is similar to Boston in so many ways.)


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

Z, Sushi didn't put Vegas 'cause you have all the cities/countries in one:
New York, New York
Paris
Egypt (Luxor)
Olde England (Excalibur)
Monte Carlo
The tropical islands (Mirage)
and of course "laid back land" in Margaritaville.


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Z, Sushi didn't put Vegas 'cause you have all the cities/countries in one:
> New York, New York
> Paris
> Egypt (Luxor)
> ...


Don't forget *Rio*!, *Rome *(Caesar's Palace), and......


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

ah yes!
and Aladdin (got sand?)
China (Imperial Palace)
and here's a stretch: you even have Atlantis.


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

more:

Bourbon Street, The Orleans (New Orleans)
Venetian (Venice)
Stratosphere (outer space?!)
Frontier, Gold Coast, Wild Wild West (old West)
Mandalay Bay
California
Sahara
Texas Station


.


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

California?


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> California?


 
It's an older hotel/casino downtown.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't forget New York, New York!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 5, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Z, Sushi didn't put Vegas 'cause you have all the cities/countries in one:
> New York, New York
> Paris
> Egypt (Luxor)
> ...


 
Actually Mandalay Bay is more tropical than the Mirage. Mandalay has the best pool in Vegas, hands down. The Four Seasons in Las Vegas is right next door to it.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 5, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> It's an older hotel/casino downtown.


 
The California is a dive, along with the Stardust and Freemont. People from Hawaii stay there in droves and the restaurants at the hotels all serve local Hawaii style foods now. The payout is a lot less than the Strip and the facilities are pretty poor. If you're from Hawaii and you go up there, chances are you'll see several people that you know. That's cool for some people I guess, but I'll take the Strip anytime.


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I'll take the Strip anytime.


 
Yeah - - me too!  

But - - sometimes I'll go downtown for the entertainment.  They often have some pretty good acts playing on the outdoor stages on Freemont Street.  It's also an interesting place to people watch.


----------



## SousWee (Jul 5, 2005)

"sous w.va. IS a beautiful state but i couldn't live there.
i don't like being "in the boonies" much more than a week lol"

 I prefer to be where there are more trees than people, and just look at me...living in Chicago


----------



## luvs (Jul 5, 2005)

i'd be content to live in pittsburgh for the rest of my days.
i live about 30 minutes away from there but would like to move there. it's the city but it's not too, too big.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 5, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> I prefer the Central Coast or Newcastle, myself. Close enough to enjoy Sydney but far enough away to be a little less crowded.



I agree with Newcastle but the Central Coast has become so overcrowded now its just another suburb of Sydney almost. (people there still love it though)
Have you lived in Australia Z ?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2005)

I chose Paris, only to get myself to France  I would much prefer the wine country there and near the Basque border where my great grandparents  were from. In reality I have always wanted to live in San Francisco..I just love that city... I'd love to visit Scotland and Ireland as some  family on my dad's side were born there..I'd love to see the counrty side of each city, the big busy city doesn't have that much draw for me..Except old old homes, mueseums, grave sites and beautiful places to eat..

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jul 5, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> - they all believe that their long gone ancestors who 'might' have been Scots


 
Well, I can proudly say that I am half Scottish.  My mom grew up in Montrose.  I have been to Scotland several times and always look forward to going back again.  I have family that still lives there and my Grandad will be coming to visit us this fall to meet his first great grand child!  I'm very excited!  

Glad to know we have some Scots on the forum!
-Brooke


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Have you lived in Australia Z ?


 
Sorry to hear that about the Central Coast. I knew it was headed in that direction. I lived just south of Newcastle in Lake Macquarie (Toronto, Warners Bay) for 11 years. I am proud of my dual Aussie/US citizenship. I returned to the US about 5 years ago when my dad got cancer - - He's pretty good now, by the way.

I used to LOVE to holiday on the Mid-North Coast - - just north of Taree at Harrington/Crowdy Head. Magnificent. When I win the lotto I plan to buy a prawn boat and go into semi-retirement at Crowdy... hire some young fellas to go and catch me tucka.



.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 5, 2005)

Sushi, your list had too many places that get snow.  I will live anywhere as long as it does not snow.


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Sushi, your list had too many places that get snow. I will live anywhere as long as it does not snow.


 
i love snow, lol, sierra..... i wait and wait for the snow each year and when it finally comes along i'm thrilled. i did a snowangel in it not so very long ago cause i was so happy to see it. usually i'll be the first person up in the house and when i see it i have to let them all know....' DAD! the SNOW came!' 'MOM! the snow came!' 'it SNOWED, Pap!'  (they grumble)
it's just so pretty. very comforting to me for some reason. all seems well when the ground and trees are blanketed in snow. i'll have to try and post a picture in the gallery of the yard at my one house yard in the winter. it's beautiful w/ all the trees.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 6, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that about the Central Coast. I knew it was headed in that direction. I lived just south of Newcastle in Lake Macquarie (Toronto, Warners Bay) for 11 years. I am proud of my dual Aussie/US citizenship. I returned to the US about 5 years ago when my dad got cancer - - He's pretty good now, by the way.
> 
> I used to LOVE to holiday on the Mid-North Coast - - just north of Taree at Harrington/Crowdy Head. Magnificent. When I win the lotto I plan to buy a prawn boat and go into semi-retirement at Crowdy... hire some young fellas to go and catch me tucka.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2005)

My sister has a summer home at Bateman's Bay.  I love that area.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 6, 2005)

I think we all just have to agree that Australia has it all!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, not QUITE all.....   not for us history buffs, anyway


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 6, 2005)

Very true!! I am always amazed by how old things are in Europe, our history is so insignificant compared to UK etc. and when we start doing family history you get to the end of the research you can do here very quickly.
Ok Australia has beauty etc but not much history


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree about the scenery, and the flora and fauna. Mind you, when I hear some Aussies boasting about their 'antique' furniture - and it's only 30s stuff.... 

I read yesterday that one of the12 Apostles had crumbled into the sea - I know there were only 8 or 9, but now there is one less.... So, sad a real natural wonder and I've got loadsa photographs of them. I wonder if the tourist people will change the name?!

For those who don't know what I'm talking about....!
http://www.greatoceanroad.org/index.asp


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 6, 2005)

It did fall into the sea. You aren't allowed anywhere near them now so if your photos are from close to them on the beach they will be very valuable.
I love watching Bargain Hunt on UK tv to see all your antiques cause we have nothing here!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine won't be valuable, as they were taken from viewing places up on the top, I'm afraid.  Oh well, have to find another way to make my millions!


----------



## kyles (Jul 7, 2005)

If my city disappeared, I would love to live in Fiji. It's a bit too hot, so hopefully some benevelont government would give me loads of compensation for my city disappearing so I could afford not to work and just live in the pool all day!!!

Mrsmac I love Bargain Hunt, I am originally from Oz and have lived in the UK for three years. It does make me laugh what Aussies consider to be antiques!!!


----------

